# Half day in Daytona?



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm going to spend a week in Daytona and would like to get a boat for half a day. All my googling leads me to jet skis, pontoons, and captained cruises. Does anyone know someplace I can call to rent a sailboat for a few hours?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Alive3and3Well (Aug 16, 2010)

I would check down near Ponce Inlet which is just south of Daytona. This is also the passage to the ocean from Daytona. 

If you have time to drive up to St. Augustine(1 hour), Sail Time rents sailboats for a half day.

Good luck!


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd ask at the marina just south of City Island


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks, all. I'll follow this and see what I can do.


----------



## Alive3and3Well (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you get some sailing in Daytona?


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

I did not. I called half a dozen marinas, I talked to several companies renting other kinds of boats, and I did a ton of internet searching. The general consensus that I found was "no one rents sailboats of any kind in Volusia county". I even found a guy that had at least 6 hobies on the beach, but he would only allow them out for lessons.

The closest I got was a pontoon that we rented and drove around the intercostal a bit. We started south of Ponce Inlet, motored about a mile north of the inlet and had lunch, then anchored on disappearing island and played on the beach.


----------

